# Ian von der Ransch-Salztalblick



## Bosco14 (Dec 24, 2014)

Does anyone know anything about this dog or his pedigree? I'm considering a pup sired by this male but can't seem to find much :help:


----------



## Bosco14 (Dec 24, 2014)

Forgot to add a link to the pedigree 

Ian von der Ransch-Salztalblick ? working-dog


----------



## Bosco14 (Dec 24, 2014)

Can I request an admin to delete this thread? Thank you


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Hi. We don't delete threads especially when they are just a harmless question about a stud dog. ADMIN


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

No need to delete the thread. I'm curious to know more about this dog


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Love the mother line. We were the 1st to breed to Okar (Hutch son) in the US; strong dogs from that breeding, a tad bit hard headed and took an experienced handler (or one willing to learn  ) in the early years. Settle in about 3 years of age.


----------



## DDRGSD56 (Aug 16, 2011)

interested in info on him also


----------



## Bosco14 (Dec 24, 2014)

Thank you Smithie for your input! I have heard similar about the slow maturity. This is the mother of the litter-

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2280111-laura-aritar-bastet


The sire of the litter being Ian. I have a pup reserved and am hoping to get a good one


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

If looks could kill...


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

This is a very strong breeding in terms of dogs contained. Excellent potential for high sport, especially from males. Laura is very strong female going back to her grandfather, Tom through dam line. I was offered a male out of this breeding by dam breeder as he felt it would have type of dog I like. I owned and bred a sister of Laura's Mom, Tanja so I am familiar with that line. I also owned a male out of Ero in the past. 
Good Luck with your pup.


----------



## Bosco14 (Dec 24, 2014)

cliffson1 said:


> This is a very strong breeding in terms of dogs contained. Excellent potential for high sport, especially from males. Laura is very strong female going back to her grandfather, Tom through dam line. I was offered a male out of this breeding by dam breeder as he felt it would have type of dog I like. I owned and bred a sister of Laura's Mom, Tanja so I am familiar with that line. I also owned a male out of Ero in the past.
> Good Luck with your pup.


Thanks Cliffson  I have a female from Zbynek out of Jawa and Bruno Flusenpark. Love her! This will be a male from Laura, I asked for sport with a civil edge. He offered a black pup and I said YES!  I'm glad to hear this is a strong breeding. What do you think the sire will bring to the table?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Ian has genetics for very strong drives and nerves, with capability of producing dog with good natural civilness. Since this is not your first rodeo, you should have a really great dog. But all in litter will not be naturally civil, most will be good solid high drive dogs.
PS and there is nothing wrong with high drive if the nervebase is there to control the drives( that is for the ill informed who think high drive can't be good family dogs)


----------



## DDRGSD56 (Aug 16, 2011)

Urijah aritar bastet


Looking forward to watching him grow


----------



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

Beautiful pup!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats-adorable pup!


----------



## DDRGSD56 (Aug 16, 2011)

*THANKS

he is a little fireball!

















*


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great looking pup!


----------



## DDRGSD56 (Aug 16, 2011)

6 months

high ball drive
Very high food drive
Very much bonded with *our* family
would say he is biddable
sensitive to verbal correction
No anxiety to thunder, guns, fireworks, vacuum, horns, blowers, chain saws, weed wackers, etc...

He is not the most social dog, as he ages, he takes some time (sometimes awhile if in a new place) to warm up to strangers which is fine.... I didnt want a golden retriever
Its kind of like "the circle of trust", in _*meet the parents*_, youre either in or youre out...


http://s140.photobucket.com/user/ed_Brown308/media/IMG_20170407_192527_zps32vzk18x.jpg.html][/URL]

http://s140.photobucket.com/user/ed_Brown308/media/IMG_20170410_192656_zpsiotkkjji.jpg.html][/URL]





http://s140.photobucket.com/user/ed_Brown308/media/IMG_20170410_200613_zpshroan0sd.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

DDRGSD56 said:


> 6 months
> 
> high ball drive
> Very high food drive
> ...


Gorgeous.


----------

